# اغبى البنات...............؟



## artamisss (25 مايو 2006)

*من هى اغبى البنات؟*



سألت ابنة جدتها عن أغبى البنات فقالت الجدة .

أغبى البنات هي التي تثق بالرجل من أول كلمة حب براقة . من أول نظرة دفاقة .:w00t: 

البنت التي تعطي أسرارها لرجل تعرفت عليه في هذه اللحظة ! :Love_Letter_Send: 

أغبى البنات هي التي تعطي أرقامها وعنوانها لشاب سمعت منه كلمة ( أحبك ) .:Love_Letter_Open: 

أغبى البنات هي التي تلتقي مع عشيقها ! في أحد الأماكن العامة على أمل الزواج بها .

أغبى البنات هي التي تعطي أغلى ما تملك بأرخص الأثمان .

أغبى البنات هي التي تظهر مفاتنها للأجانب حتى تلفت الأنظار إليها .

عفواً !

أليست هذه هي أغبى البنات ؟:smil16:  

واعتذر للبنات بس دى الحقيقة​


----------



## Coptic Man (25 مايو 2006)

تصدقي صح

المشكلة اني كده مفيش بنت ذكية :t30: ​


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 مايو 2006)

معتقدش ان الزمن دة فية بنات غبية كتييير


----------



## جورج كرسبو (25 مايو 2006)

دا   على كدة  بقى البنات كلها  غبية


----------



## My Rock (25 مايو 2006)

*لا مش للدرجة التشائمية ديه... يعني في كثير من البنات الملتزمة بالقواعد المذكورة اعلاه و اكثر...*


----------



## artamisss (25 مايو 2006)

شوفوا  اذا كان البنات  غبيه   فا ده بسبب الولاد اللى مش عارفين قيمتهم  صح ولا  قيمه انسانه  مخلصه  فى حبها   من وجهه نظر المجتمع  غبيه


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2006)

*لا صح يا بت يا دودو لكن فى مشكله وفى دم دلوقتى اصبرو اصبرو *



> *تصدقي صح
> 
> المشكلة اني كده مفيش بنت ذكية *



*ليه يعم انتا ربنا كتر منهم ولا فى ايه معاكم متهمدو بقا هو بس المشكله لما حاجه وحش بتحصل بتنسو الحلو وتفتكرو بس الوحش بس يا دودو فعلا البت اللى تعمل كدا غبيه متجبيش اللوم عليهم 

اقولك حاجه لما تلاقى قطه مثلا اليفه تقدرى تلعبى معاها وكدا لكن قطه شرسه مس هتسمحلك اساس تقربى منها البنات كدا والعيب مش عليهم العيب على البنت نفسها انى دا يبقى غباء مش حب*


----------



## artamisss (26 مايو 2006)

اختلف المحلللون  والموت  واحد  والقضيه مازلنا ننظر بامرها


----------



## heidi (11 يونيو 2006)

*موضوعك حلو و لذيذ خالص*

*يس اصحاب الردود  الولاد عاوزين الضرب:t32:*​


----------



## mary (11 يونيو 2006)

*شكراً*

شكراً يا أرتميس على الموضوع الجميل ده ويا ريت البنات (مش كلهم طبعاًَ) ياخدوا فى الحسبان الكلام الحلو ده وما يبعوش نفسهم بالرخيص:lightbulb: :ura1:


----------



## ميريت (12 يونيو 2006)

يا دودو علي كدا البنات كلها غبيه يا امي
بس بصراحه عندك حق


----------



## artamisss (12 يونيو 2006)

* اديكى قلتى  غباء بقى  ربنا يرفع عنا *


----------



## ميريت (15 يونيو 2006)

يارب ياختي يارب


----------



## artamisss (12 فبراير 2007)

عوووووووووودة  مرة اخرى للشاشه


----------



## tina_tina (14 فبراير 2007)

ايه ده 
لا طبعا مش كل البنات
ايه يا ديانا انت نسيتى انك بنت
هههههههههههههه


----------



## artamisss (16 فبراير 2007)

هههههههه  بصراحه  اه 
فاكرين  فيلم ونسيت انى امراءة  هو ده  نفس النظام


----------



## la Vierge Marie (8 أكتوبر 2007)

في البداية نأسف للأخوات عن هذا العنوان ...! 
ولكن عندما تقرأن الموضوع ستوافقني الرأي

سألت ابنة جدتها عن أغبى البنات فقالت الجدة . 

أغبى البنات هي التي تثق بالرجل من أول كلمة حب براقة . من أول نظرة دفاقة .

أغبى البنات هي التي تعطي أسرارها لرجل تعرفت عليه في هذه اللحظة ! 

أغبى البنات هي التي تعطي أرقامها وعنوانها لشاب سمعت منه كلمة ( أحبك ) .

أغبى البنات هي التي تلتقي مع عشيقها ! في أحد الأماكن العامة على أمل الزواج بها . 

أغبى البنات هي التي تعطي أغلى ما تملك بأرخص الأثمان . 

أغبى البنات هي التي تظهر مفاتنها للأجانب حتى تلفت الأنظار إليها . 


عفواً ! 

أليست هذه هي أغبى البنات ؟؟؟ ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغبى البنات...............؟*

لا طبعا تبقى اغبى البنات ونص كمان ههههههه .......ميرسى يا قمر على النصايح المقدمه بشكل بسيط ولكنها عميقه فى معناها .......ويا ريت كل البنات تستفاد من موضوعك .......شكرا يا سكره .


----------



## meri (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغبى البنات...............؟*

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## ميرنا (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغبى البنات...............؟*

لا فعلا اغبى البنات ​


----------



## gigi angel (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغبى البنات...............؟*

*أغبى البنات هي التي تثق بالرجل من أول كلمة حب براقة . من أول نظرة دفاقة .

أغبى البنات هي التي تعطي أسرارها لرجل تعرفت عليه في هذه اللحظة ! 


فعلا اغبى البنات*


----------



## MarMar2004 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغبى البنات...............؟*


فعلا اغبي البنات مرسي علي النصائح الجميلة دي


----------



## vetaa (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغبى البنات...............؟*

كلااااااااااااااااااااامك صح 
مية مية

بس فين اغبى الاولاد 
علشان محدش يبقى احسن من حد:t33:


----------



## fullaty (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغبى البنات...............؟*

اكيد يا فيتا الولاد اللى يعملوا كده فى البنات هما دول اغبى الولاد 

وميرسى يا فرجن مريم ربنا يباركك على الموضوع المهم ده ويارب ناخد بالنا ​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغبى البنات...............؟*

*اكيد طبعا دى تبقى اغبى البنات

ميرسى يا فرجن مريم على النصايح دى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## farawala (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغبى البنات...............؟*

كلامك صح 1000فى 100


----------



## sunny man (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغبى البنات...............؟*

شكرا على هذه النصائح الغالية و ليت كل البنات تمر على هذا الموضوع


----------



## Kiril (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغبى البنات...............؟*

صدقتي


----------



## meraaa (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغبى البنات...............؟*

_ طبعاااااا دول فعلا اغبى البنات 
ربنا يحفظنا ويحفظ كل بناته من الغباء ده
ميرسى ياقمر على الموضوع_​


----------



## مارينا هاني (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغبى البنات...............؟*

فعلا كلامك صح بس الولاد بردو غلطانه بتبقى عايزه تتسلى بالبنت وخلاص ومش بيراعو ان هي اضعف منه في حتة الحب و العاطفه والبنات زي ما بتكون ما بتصدق تلاقي حد ولو ما كنش الانسان ده مش هتربط وبرجع واقول هي اللي تقدر ما تكونش اغبى البنات ميرسي ليكم


----------



## lovebjw (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغبى البنات...............؟*

هم مش بس اغبى البنات لكن اغبى مخاليق الله عامة يعنى اغبى الكل والكل 
هههههههههه
وشهد شاهد من اهلها


----------



## monlove (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغبى البنات...............؟*

*موضوع اكتر من رائع*


----------



## mrmr120 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغبى البنات...............؟*



la Vierge Marie قال:


> ​
> أغبى البنات هي التي تثق بالرجل من أول كلمة حب براقة . من أول نظرة دفاقة .​
> 
> ​


​


لاء مش اغبى البنات
البنات بطبعتها ملهفة المشاعر بدوب من اول واحد يقول لها كلمة حلوة 
مش زنبها لان طبعتها كدة لكن الحق مش عليها الحق على الى بيقول لها كلام حلو وكلمة بحبك​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغبى البنات...............؟*



mrmr120 قال:


> [/CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بس البنت كمان لازم تحكم عقلها​


----------



## girl of my lord (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغبى البنات...............؟*

موضوع جميل
ونصائح غاليه بس طبعا البنات غالبا بتصدق لان القلب عند البنات اكتر من العقل ودي طبيعتها واتحدي اي بنت انها مش بتتهز من اي كلمته حب ولو قالت غير كده تبقي مش بنت
ميرررسي


----------



## مايكل مكرم (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغبى البنات...............؟*

انا اتمنى ان مفيش بنت مسيحية تعمل كدة


----------



## la Vierge Marie (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغبى البنات...............؟*



مايكل مكرم قال:


> انا اتمنى ان مفيش بنت مسيحية تعمل كدة



و ليه باتتمنى ان البنات المسيحيات بس اللي مايعملوش كدة
على فكرة انا مسلمة​


----------



## جوليان (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغبى البنات...............؟*

 لا ليست اغبي البنات الاغبي هي التصدق ماتقول انت مع احترامي اخ ناصح لكم:yahoo::smil12::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::smil12:


----------



## جوليان (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغبى البنات...............؟*

 لا ليست اغبي البنات الاغبي هي التصدق ماتقول انت مع احترامي اخ ناصح لكم:yahoo::smil12::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::smil12:


----------



## lovebjw (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغبى البنات...............؟*




مايكل مكرم قال:


> انا اتمنى ان مفيش بنت مسيحية تعمل كدة



انا اتمنى ان ميكونش فى بنات مسلمين او مسيحين بالشكل دا 
لان احنا بنعيش فى مجتمع فيه المسيحى والمسلم والمجتمع حاله مش هينصلح الا لم كل المجتمه ينصلح مش جزء بس


----------



## la Vierge Marie (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغبى البنات...............؟*



جوليان قال:


> لا ليست اغبي البنات الاغبي هي التصدق ماتقول انت مع احترامي اخ ناصح لكم:yahoo::smil12::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::smil12:



و لماذا​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغبى البنات...............؟*



lovebjw قال:


> انا اتمنى ان ميكونش فى بنات مسلمين او مسيحين بالشكل دا
> لان احنا بنعيش فى مجتمع فيه المسيحى والمسلم والمجتمع حاله مش هينصلح الا لم كل المجتمه ينصلح مش جزء بس



هذا هو الصواب
شكرا يا باسم​


----------



## dr.sheko (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغبى البنات...............؟*

انا مع كل كلامك انها فعلا اغبى البنات
بس ان صح التعبير انها " عاطفة البنات التي بلا حدود"
علشان كده لازم يبقى في حدود لاي شخص
لم يتكلم معاكي علشان يبقى العنوان " أذكى البنات "
وهي التي تستطيع ان تسيطر على الامور لصالحها وصالحه.


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مارس 2010)

*رد: من هى اغبى البنات؟*

*ههههههههههه
موضوع مميز ومهم
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## الرب بحبني (6 مارس 2010)

*رد: من هى اغبى البنات؟*



> شوفوا اذا كان البنات غبيه فا ده بسبب الولاد اللى مش عارفين قيمتهم صح ولا قيمه انسانه مخلصه فى حبها من وجهه نظر المجتمع غبيه


*بس مو كل الاولاد في اللي حب بجد وماكان قصده يلعب او يضيع وقت*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (6 مارس 2010)

*رد: من هى اغبى البنات؟*

جميل جداااااا ,ربنا يعوضك خير


----------



## ميرنا (6 مارس 2010)

*رد: من هى اغبى البنات؟*

وحسرتاه البابا كان قال اللى بيحب بجد بنت ميبوظش سمعتها وقال كتير بس مش فاكرة اوى


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (6 مارس 2010)

*رد: من هى اغبى البنات؟*

أخى الكلام اللى انت كاتبه كله صح وفعلا البنت اللى تعمل كدا فعلا بجد غبيه او بمعنى اصح عبيطه وطيبه وساذجه لدرجه الغباء لكن مش كل البنات كدا  أكيد فيه منا البنات الذكيه وأظن يعنى ذى مافيه بنات غبيه برضوا فيه ولاد غبيه وغبيه جدا يعنى فا اسكتوا بلاش تخلونا نتكلم احنا ساكتين عليكم بس علشان خاطر الروك دخل فى الموضوع بس الحمدلله جه فى صفنا ههههههههههههه


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (26 مارس 2011)

*اغــــــــبى الــــــــــبنات*

*نعم هذه هي الحقيقة , وهناك فعلا فئة بنات تبدو غبية مع الاحترام لكل فتاة  . ولكن *​ 
*صفات البنت الغبية حسبما قالت الجدة للفتاة , هي التالية : *​ 
*سألت ابنة جدتها عن أغبى البنات فقالت الجدة ...*​ 


*أغبى البنات هي التي تثق بالرجل من أول كلمة حب براقة ومن أول *
*نظرة دفاقة .*​ 


*البنت التي تعطي أسرارها لرجل تعرفت عليه في هذه اللحظة ! *​ 


*أغبى البنات هي التي تعطي أرقامها وعنوانها لشاب سمعت منه كلمة ( أحبك ) .*​ 


*أغبى البنات هي التي تلتقي مع عشيقها ! في أحد الأماكن العامة على أمل الزواج بها .*​ 


*أغبى البنات هي التي تعطي أغلى ما تملك بأرخص الأثمان .*​ 


*أغبى البنات هي التي تظهر مفاتنها للشباب حتى تلفت النظر اليها.*​ 


*عفواً !*​ 


*أليست هذه هي أغبى البنات<<< يبدو الامر كذلك. فالحياة صعبة ايتها الفتاة.*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: اغــــــــبى الــــــــــبنات*

صدقيني ...كلامك درر ...
شكراً جزيلاً...
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك حبيبتي


----------



## النهيسى (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: اغــــــــبى الــــــــــبنات*




> *
> أغبى البنات هي التي تعطي أرقامها وعنوانها لشاب سمعت منه كلمة ( أحبك ) .
> *





شكرا جدااا الرب يباركك​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: اغــــــــبى الــــــــــبنات*

نصائح غالية


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: اغــــــــبى الــــــــــبنات*

*كلمه غبيه كلمه كبيره قوي
ممكن نقول ساذجه او طيبه جدا
ربنا يحمي كل بناته
ميرسي لموضوعك كاتي​*


----------



## marcelino (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: اغــــــــبى الــــــــــبنات*

*كلام صح مليون فى الميه بس اللى يفهم ويفوق

شكرا على الموضوع المهم
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2011)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## توتاسمير (30 مارس 2011)

فعلا الكلام دة صح انا احب البنت تكون جوهرة لالالالالالالالالالالالااسمح لاحد اخذها الا اختيار السماء ليها اى الجواز التقليدى


----------



## أنجيلا (30 مارس 2011)

هي فعلا كل بنت تثق بشاب تكون اغبى الاغبياء هههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (2 أبريل 2011)

يعني على اللنت صعب الوثوق

انما بالحياة لا تخلو الدنيا من الناس المخلصين

مع اعترافي المسبق بأقلية وجودهم 

موضوع جميل ومقيم

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## Maroo Magdi (11 مايو 2011)

زى ما قال رامى معدش فى بنات غبية كتير فى الزمن دلوقتى


----------

